# Stream 4k won't connect to WiFi



## BigC

When I first got my Tivo Stream 4k it connected to my WiFi network without a problem. I recently was moving my network equipment around and now my Stream 4k won't connect to my WiFi network. All my other devices are connecting wirelessly without issue. My main network does not transmit the SSID. I have a guest network that does transmit the SSID. The Stream 4k "sees" the guest network. It shows full signal. When I go to connect, I put in my WiFi key and then after the Stream 4k tries to connect then comes back with a message that says it can't find the network. Same things happens with my main network. I've reset the Stream 4k with the same issue.

The Stream 4k is no more than 10-15 away from my router.

Any suggestions or thoughts on how to correct his problem.

Thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

One suggestion: Temporarily change your wireless router to advertise the SSID, then join the TS4K to it, then turn off SSID advertising. I've run into several WiFi devices over the years that can't connect blindly to an SSID by name.
I question these days though that turning off SSID advertising really does anything effective on the security front anyway (I used to do it too).


----------



## BigC

I tried to connect to my guest network which does advertise the SSID with the same results as connecting to my main network. Really confusing.


----------



## moyekj

I would still try connecting to the main (non-guest) network with SSID advertising on just to make sure you've tried all the basic steps. The guest networks usually have some restrictions to limit LAN access which could be causing issues with the TS4K.


----------



## BigC

That worked! Do you think I'll be able to turn off SSID advertising again now that it's connected?


----------



## moyekj

BigC said:


> That worked! Do you think I'll be able to turn off SSID advertising again now that it's connected?


Once connected I think it should continue working. However if you power off the TS4K it may not re-connect.


----------



## keithg1964

BigC said:


> That worked! Do you think I'll be able to turn off SSID advertising again now that it's connected?


Hidding the SSID does almost no benefit to stop hacking.


----------



## GBK33

My wifi sucks on this thing. If I reboot it, it can take up to 6 hours for it to connect to my network. When I boot it up it always says Connected, no internet. I usually just leave it alone for a few hours and then it gets internet. Such a pain in the ass


----------



## oscarfish

I had trouble with the wifi connection. First I moved it away from my Roku, which helped but didn't fix it, then I changed the wifi channel. Now it seems to work great. I should point out that I live in an apartment building with lots and lots of wifi signals.


----------



## bukzin

BigC said:


> When I first got my Tivo Stream 4k it connected to my WiFi network without a problem. I recently was moving my network equipment around and now my Stream 4k won't connect to my WiFi network. All my other devices are connecting wirelessly without issue. My main network does not transmit the SSID. I have a guest network that does transmit the SSID. The Stream 4k "sees" the guest network. It shows full signal. When I go to connect, I put in my WiFi key and then after the Stream 4k tries to connect then comes back with a message that says it can't find the network. Same things happens with my main network. I've reset the Stream 4k with the same issue.
> 
> The Stream 4k is no more than 10-15 away from my router.
> 
> Any suggestions or thoughts on how to correct his problem.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bukzin

Mine didn’t want to connect either. Finally got it after trying different email addresses.

3rd one worked. Tech support tried but failed.


----------



## mattyro7878

GBK33 said:


> My wifi sucks on this thing. If I reboot it, it can take up to 6 hours for it to connect to my network. When I boot it up it always says Connected, no internet. I usually just leave it alone for a few hours and then it gets internet. Such a pain in the ass


"Connected, no internet". Dont ya love that?


----------



## keithg1964

GBK33 said:


> My wifi sucks on this thing. If I reboot it, it can take up to 6 hours for it to connect to my network. When I boot it up it always says Connected, no internet. I usually just leave it alone for a few hours and then it gets internet. Such a pain in the ass


I think either you have a bad device, or your wifi sucks. Mine is rock solid!


----------



## crazy_vag

Could you try temporarily turning off all your other TV devices that use WiFi? I've only seen issues like yours when there's significant interference.


----------



## Emily Jones

I know this is an older thread but i wanted to post my answer here cause ive been having the same issue here and thought it might help other people with the same issue.

*Go to your settings and make sure the clock is set to the "automatic date and time" setting.* This seems to make things work again. idk how. But ive tried restarting my network, restarting the tivo, resetting, but this is the thing that seems to just.. make it work.


----------



## AngieKae68

Emily Jones said:


> I know this is an older thread but i wanted to post my answer here cause ive been having the same issue here and thought it might help other people with the same issue.
> 
> *Go to your settings and make sure the clock is set to the "automatic date and time" setting.* This seems to make things work again. idk how. But ive tried restarting my network, restarting the tivo, resetting, but this is the thing that seems to just.. make it work.


This has worked twice to fix my "connected no internet access" issue. I'm unsure how it got changed back to "OFF", but as soon as I turned it "ON" and clicked to connect to the WiFi, it connected immediately. Thank you so much.


----------

